# Haitian Giant Centipede!!!



## xenesthis (Dec 17, 2002)

NEW!

Scolopendra sp. “Haitian Giant Centipede”, WC, 3”-7”, Awesome! Rare import from Haiti. This import proves that the centipedes from Hawaii, Solomond Islands and now Haiti are a cosmotropical species that has an extensive range on the tropical islands of the world. It probably has been established by hitching rides on cargo ships accidently. Mahogany brown body when kept humid, but changes to yellowish-green with black banding, legs are pale orange with greenish-blue tipping - incredible color! They are probably in the Scolopendra subspinipes “complex” as a sub-species or a geographical color variant.  Being a rare import from Haiti, these are more expensive than the Solomon Island or Hawaiian variants. Maybe these Haitian ones achieve larger lengths than the ones from Hawaii or the Solomon Islands. See my ad in the classifieds for ordering.

Also, visit the updated page:
www.tarantulaspiders.com/pages/centipedegallery.htm

Todd


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 17, 2002)

I can see a pretty big difference between the Solomon and the Haitian. The Haitian in your pic has much lighter coloring on the sides. The Solomons, Vanuatus and even the Hawaiians have almost blacksides. Pretty neat stuff!


Atrax


----------



## xenesthis (Dec 17, 2002)

*Comparision*

Gary and all:

These Haitians have "changed color" on me in the last two days. Some look totally identical to the Solomon Island and Hawaiian morphs, BUT some have lightened up to a pale yellowish body with black banding, orange legs with greenish tips. They might prove to be the real S. crudelis. I'm working with  taxonomists on this ID problem. Never-the-less, they are impressive. Stocky, 6"-7" and I'm sure they will hit 10" at least, they are a site!

Todd


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 17, 2002)

Nice! Do you mind if I ask what taxonomist is looking at them? I'm just curious. 

The pede pics look great though. I wish I could afford the price right now though. Christmas and all don't allow any room for my usual "needs". 

Have you had them long enough yet to know what conditions or changes of conditions are effecting their color? Is it variance of humidity?

Atrax


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 17, 2002)

Pretty cool Pedes Todd. Are they mantaining that color?


----------



## Bob (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey Todd,
I noticed these are from Haiti..............what ever happened to the original S. Gigantea monsters from Haiti, Trinidad area. I think the latter S. Robusta was from Peru and they are now closed. I have been looking for the old Gigantea with no strips for years now!

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## xenesthis (Dec 18, 2002)

*S. gigantea in Haiti?*

Bob,

If I remember reading the original description on S. gigantea a few years ago, it is found on Trinidad and Jamaica, not Hati, BUT just like the S. subspinipes complex that is cosmotropical and has been established from hitching cargo ship rides and drifting from storms on trees in the ocean, etc., S. gigantea might be on Hati now.

I personally think these large centipedes that I recently acquired are a subspecies of S. subspinipes, a geographical color variant or they are the true S. crudelis.

As far as color changes go, I've witnessed many different species of centipedes change their leg and body color in response to humidity changes.

I've seen Vietnamese S. subspinipes come in with purplelish-black bodies and bright orange legs and change to yellow legs and brown bodies over a period of a few days.

I hope to work with Dr. Shelly, Dr. Hoffman and possibly another taxonomist in  Europe to uncover the true identity of these Haitian pedes. They are very few centipede taxonomists around.

Todd


----------

